# Finishing stabilized amboyna burl



## joycetang (Mar 25, 2006)

I've read that stabilized wood (under pressure by a place like WSSI) doesn't need to be finished. Is this true? and even if so would it look better if finished with something? Will any finishes stick to stabilized wood? Thanks!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2006)

It takes a nice polish using MM, but I usually finish them anyway. I've used CA and lacquer for stabilized woods.


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 25, 2006)

I've done a few pens with stabilized wood and it can shine up nicely like acrylic. The last two pens I did, I buffed with white diamond and then finished with TSW.  






I did try a CA/BLO finish, but wasn't happy with the results.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 26, 2006)

Stabilized wood is not homogeneous.  Although it generally can be polished to a higher sheen than non-stabilized wood, you will not be able to achieve a glass-like surface (if that is your goal).  The blue boxelder burl Sierra is finished with CA.


----------



## Fangar (Mar 26, 2006)

This amboyna was stabilized... with CA... []





Fangar


----------

